# What is your Spiritual Gift?



## Laela (Apr 6, 2010)

Do you know what your Spiritual Gift(s) is/are? 

If you're not sure or would like to know, here's a nice link to a quick test:

http://www.kodachrome.org/spiritgift/

Also, these Scriptures are point references on spiritual gifts:
1 Corinth 12-14
Romans 12
Ephesians 4

Mine are _Faith, Encouragement/Exhortation and Writing._

God bless


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Apr 6, 2010)

Laela said:


> Do you know what your Spiritual Gift(s) is/are?
> 
> If you're not sure or would like to know, here's a nice link to a quick test:
> 
> ...


I took that test some time ago and it said that one of my gifts was prophecy.  But I don't know how much stock I put into that test.  The way some of the questions were written were too restricting in my opinion.    At any rate, I don't really know WHAT my spiritual gift is.  I just continue to pray for guidance and ask God to reveal it (or them) to me when the time is right.


----------



## Laela (Apr 6, 2010)

^^^oh, yees, it's JUST a 'test' and there are quite a number of them on the Net.  
ITA to pray for guidance if one doesn't really know.. God *is *the ultimate source. 
This post is for anyone who'd entertain such a test as well as for others to share what their gifts are if they already know.


----------



## GodsPromises (Apr 6, 2010)

My gifts are discernment and leadership.  When I was first trying to figure out where I felt in the church and what my gift was I took every test that I could find.  I found them helpful but it was pray that revealed what my place was in the church.  In addition to those two gift I am also an exhorter.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Apr 7, 2010)

GodsPromises said:


> My gifts are discernment and leadership.  .



I have a question for you and anyone else who feels they have an answer.

what is the real difference between discernment and prophecy?  I have sometimes found myself a little confused between the two.


----------



## chicacanella (Apr 7, 2010)

*I have the gift of healing, gift of prophecy, speak in tongues and words of knowledge which was not listed but it's a very good gift. Sometimes, I could be thinking something abut an issue or wondering about something and ask God, and he'll give me a word or more words about a person or situation. Then I know exactly what I am dealing with.*


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Apr 7, 2010)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I have a question for you and anyone else who feels they have an answer.
> 
> what is the real difference between discernment and prophecy? I have sometimes found myself a little confused between the two.


 
Discernment is the ability to read people, know their motives/intentions, and recognize whether they are operating under the Holy Spirit, demonic spirits, or their flesh.

I have this gift very strongly, and I've had it for as long as I can remember. I've had a few experiences when I'd meet a certain type of prophet or preacher and they'd have a weird reaction towards me, like they can sense it. They act scared of me, but then from far away they'd get the guts to stare at me..weird.

ETA..Prophecy is when God reveals something in someones future to a person, almost like a psychic, but in the will of and by the spirit of God the way prophets in the Bible foresaw events.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 7, 2010)

I voted other.  

Definitely the gift of *giving*. Potentially the gift of *faith* as well.

_*Romans 12:3-8*


3 For I say, through the grace given to me, to everyone who is among you, not to think of himself more highly than he ought to think, but to think soberly, as God has dealt to each one a measure of faith. 4 For as we have many members in one body, but all the members do not have the same function, 5 so we, being many, are one body in Christ, and individually members of one another. 6 Having then gifts differing according to the grace that is given to us, let us use them: if prophecy, let us prophesy in proportion to our faith; 7 or ministry, let us use it in our ministering; he who teaches, in teaching; 8 he who exhorts, in exhortation; *he who gives, with liberality; *he who leads, with diligence; he who shows mercy, with cheerfulness._

_*1 Corinthians 12*
4 There are diversities of gifts, but the same Spirit. 5 There are differences of ministries, but the same Lord. 6 And there are diversities of activities, but it is the same God who works all in all. 7 But the manifestation of the Spirit is given to each one for the profit of all: 8 for to one is given the word of wisdom through the Spirit, to another the word of knowledge through the same Spirit, 9 *to another faith by the same Spirit,* to another gifts of healings by the same* Spirit, 10 to another the working of miracles, to another prophecy, to another discerning of spirits, to another different kinds of tongues, to another the interpretation of tongues. 11 But one and the same Spirit works all these things, distributing to each one individually as He wills.*_


----------



## Reminiscing (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting this quiz Laela!  I enjoyed taking it.

I do agree with Nathansgirl that some of the questions were too restrictive.  I do wish there was a neutral option where you just agree, but it isn't seldom or often.  Despite that, I did find the test helpful and pretty accurate.  I had a pretty good idea of what my gifts were before I took this test and the test confirmed them as well as highlighted others.  

Three of my gifts are writing, discernment and giving.  The others I will keep to myself as I'm still seeking guidance on them.

One thing I feel the quiz does not take into account are gifts that you do have but you have not developed or accepted.  For example, God has shown me very clearly that I have a specific gift but it's taking me time to accept that gift and really act on it.  I've asked God to focus my thoughts so that I can start doing work with that gift but as of right now I know it's something that I'm not using.  Therefore, when I answered the questions based on how I feel at this moment that skill scored in the middle of my list because I'm not currently devoting time or effort to it but I know without a doubt that it is a gift because of how God revealed it to me.

Anyway, I brought up this point because I wanted to reiterate what Laela said about using this quiz as a tool to guide you to finding your gifts but you need to go to God in prayer to seek confirmation of these gifts.

So for the ladies who stated what their gifts are, how are you using them?  For me, I put my writing to use by writing Christian plays, devotionals and prayers.  For giving, I give a lot of money to my church, family members and friends who are in need and I very seldom ask for the money back.  And I use discernment a lot to decide how to handle conflict both at work and at church.


----------



## Renovating (Apr 7, 2010)

I voted for compassion. I'm always concerned with how people feel- not what they did, what they have, or what they look like. I could empathize with an ant. I think people just want to be understood. 
      Even when I read the scriptures, I feel nothing but compassion for them. (Naomi, the woman with the issue of blood, Job, Mary, etc.) I don't look at them as just meaningless stories.





Wed Apr 7 11:04:55 2010 EST
Score  Graph of Score  Spiritual Gift  Statement / Response  
19  ====================  Exhortation 8 = 3 36 = 3 64 = 3 92 = 5 120 = 5 
19  ====================  Helps 12 = 5 40 = 5 68 = 1 96 = 3 124 = 5 
17  ==================  Mercy 17 = 5 45 = 1 73 = 3 101 = 5 129 = 3 
15  ================  Hospitality 13 = 5 41 = 3 69 = 3 97 = 1 125 = 3 
15  ================  Encouragement 6 = 1 34 = 5 62 = 1 90 = 5 118 = 3


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 7, 2010)

Reminiscing said:


> *So for the ladies who stated what their gifts are, how are you using them?* For me, I put my writing to use by writing Christian plays, devotionals and prayers. For giving, I give a lot of money to my church, family members and friends who are in need and I very seldom ask for the money back. And I use discernment a lot to decide how to handle conflict both at work and at church.


 
Good question. Before I knew anything about spiritual gifts, I was giving big gifts to those I love (friends, siblings, family) and also helping them out financially. I was also heavily drawn to the needy.  Other than financially, I give my time and love freely ... sometimes to my detriment but I keep on giving.

When I learned about spiritual gifts and this gift of giving (a couple months ago), I decided to take it to the next level - hosting giveaways, helping those I love even more financially, donating more, etc. and praying for discernment in terms of how much and whether to give in a particular situation.

As for the gift of faith, I'm still determining whether that is really another gift of mine. A test (different from the one in this thread) led me to the gift of faith as my second gift. I think this is one of those undeveloped gifts that is just now developing. These days, I put so much faith in God ... so much so that a couple of people think I'm "out there". Seeing signs or opportunities they don't see.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Apr 7, 2010)

Discernment 	
 	Encouragement 
	Exhortation


----------



## GodsPromises (Apr 7, 2010)

Are we twins? 



GoddessMaker said:


> Discernment
> Encouragement
> Exhortation


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Apr 7, 2010)

GodsPromises said:


> Are we twins?


 

lol that funny.I was so surprised at the encouraging part.I was like  this can't be but it was like 2nd two on the last it was a point off from the discernment.


----------



## GodsPromises (Apr 7, 2010)

It took me a long time to realize what my gifts were and how to use them.  I have always even as a child been an exhorter/encourager.  It is who I am and just what I am.  I just didn't know it. Now that I do know what and who I am, I feel that my job is to lift the body of Christ up, to let those know not to give up and just be there as people need me.  In fact, just Saturday my Pastor told me that I needed to take care of myself and not always worry about everyone else.

The gift of discernment is an interesting gift.  To be able to see what some people are really about.  I believe that my face tells it all.  I can sit in a service and turn off a speaker because they are not of God.


----------



## metro_qt (Apr 8, 2010)

Mine were right on point, and taught me that my top 3 gifts were all speaking gifts.

My Top 6 are:
Encouragement
Wisdom
Faith
Craftsmanship
Administration
Knowledge


----------



## Uber (Apr 8, 2010)

Praise be to GOd

I can usually discern a strong bad spirit in someone, such as anger, pride etc. In others, and really only when necessary, I can discern people's personalities. Whenever this happens the person always behaves true to form. I can also discern situations in the workplace exceedingly well and there have been some good fortunes I have been able to sense before they occur, again this is usually business related. I would also say I have the spirit of prophecy but it is not that developed in me.


----------



## Mamita (Apr 8, 2010)

Call me a wet blanket but if you don't know what your gift is you probably don't have one lol


----------



## GodsPromises (Apr 8, 2010)

I disagree with that statement.  Everyone has a gift to uplift the kingdom of God, but depending on where you are in your walk you may not realize what it is.  That is when prayer and mediation and asking the Lord for direction comes into play.



Mamita said:


> Call me a wet blanket but if you don't know what your gift is you probably don't have one lol


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Apr 8, 2010)

Mamita said:


> Call me a wet blanket but if you don't know what your gift is you probably don't have one lol



lol

I used to think that about myself.  But then I learned that there are so many factors that go along with spiritual gifts.  Sometimes we operate in the gift, we just don't know what it is called.  Sometimes we are simply not at a point in our walk where the gift is ready to be revealed.  Either way, I think everyone has a spiritual gift.

Interestingly enough though I have some confusion about another issue.  Some of the gifts that I see people list sometimes are not gifts that are listed in the Bible.  It seems as though man has started to create some spiritual gifts.  One of the gifts listed in conjunction with that quiz is the gift of poverty.  While I understand what they meant in describing the gift, I have not seen poverty listed as a spiritual gift anywhere in the Bible.  I guess I'm confused because I thought we were supposed to stick to the spiritual gifts that are listed in scripture, not create categories of our own.


----------



## GodsPromises (Apr 8, 2010)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> lol
> 
> I used to think that about myself.  But then I learned that there are so many factors that go along with spiritual gifts.  Sometimes we operate in the gift, we just don't know what it is called.  Sometimes we are simply not at a point in our walk where the gift is ready to be revealed.  Either way, I think everyone has a spiritual gift.
> 
> *Interestingly enough though I have some confusion about another issue.  Some of the gifts that I see people list sometimes are not gifts that are listed in the Bible.  It seems as though man has started to create some spiritual gifts.  One of the gifts listed in conjunction with that quiz is the gift of poverty.  While I understand what they meant in describing the gift, I have not seen poverty listed as a spiritual gift anywhere in the Bible.  I guess I'm confused because I thought we were supposed to stick to the spiritual gifts that are listed in scripture, not create categories of our own*.



One thanks wasn't enough especially at the bold.


----------



## Laela (Apr 8, 2010)

YW, Remininiscing...

and, at the bolded, I will see agree wholeheartedly. What I've learned is an innate ability (natural talent) isn't the same as a spiritual gift. When we get born again, I believe God gives us our spiritual gift(s) as tools to help us with our role in the Kingdom. They may or may not have nothing to do with our natural abilities, because His Super is a part of that gift. For example God _may _gift someone with a natural ability to sing  the gift of healing and not music. Only He knows why, and it's up to us to accept the gift and use it. Yet again, He may add his Super to an already natural ability.

 Since gifts aren't rewards, we don't have to do anything extra like, praying, fasting, etc. to receive a gift from God. He gives them to us freely when we give our lives to Him. 

I am more inclined to believe that anyone who is born again has been given a spiritual gift.  Just like when we are born in the natural, we are born with innate skills/abilities. Some people explore those skills over their lifetime, some never use them.  I believe the same goes for Spiritual Gifts.

I don't have Scripture to back this up...  that's just my humble opinion.




Reminiscing said:


> Thanks for posting this quiz Laela!  I enjoyed taking it.
> 
> I do agree with Nathansgirl that some of the questions were too restrictive.  I do wish there was a neutral option where you just agree, but it isn't seldom or often.  Despite that, I did find the test helpful and pretty accurate.  I had a pretty good idea of what my gifts were before I took this test and the test confirmed them as well as highlighted others.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Apr 8, 2010)

I see that here....






authenticitymanifesting said:


> *I voted for compassion.* I'm always concerned with how people feel- not what they did, what they have, or what they look like. I could empathize with an ant. I think people just want to be understood.
> Even when I read the scriptures, I feel nothing but compassion for them. (Naomi, the woman with the issue of blood, Job, Mary, etc.) I don't look at them as just meaningless stories.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey there, Mamita...

Does not knowing what the gift is means it doesn't exist?

thanks for the smile today, though.. lol




Mamita said:


> Call me a wet blanket but if you don't know what your gift is you probably don't have one lol


----------



## LovelyRo (Apr 8, 2010)

I already knew speaking in tongue was my spiritual gift but based on the test, so is faith!  No denying that!  I pray God blesses me with the spiritual gift of discernment!


----------



## Mamita (Apr 8, 2010)

well given what the scripture names as spiritual gifts just to give a few : tongues, interpretation of tongues, healing, prophecy...

if you do any of those, you know it lol there's no oh i healed someone but maybe it's just something else

except maybe faith, but it's just someone whose faith will never falter, and you know those who have it.

If you haven't healed you can't come and tell me my gift is healing but it's dormant lol. no 

which goes to what nathansgirl said  some things are not gifts. well I don't recognize them as gifts only because the bible hasn't mentioned them as such

And technically if a gift hasn't been revealed YET you just don't HAVE it YET (juqt to quote Nathansgirl)
which is not saying you'll never have one


----------



## Mamita (Apr 8, 2010)

ok i just reread corinthians a couple gifts like discerning of spirits and wisdom and knowledge of the word you realize it after some time. but I don't believe after years and years of receiving the Holy Ghost you still don't know which it is along with speaking tongues.

So yeah I'll agree if you're still a babe you might not know that you have those.

And a whooole lot of those questions apply to any Holy Ghost filled member of the church and non Holy Ghost filled as well anyway that you're SUPPOSED to be doing and that have nothing to do with spiritual gifts


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Apr 8, 2010)

Mamita said:


> And a whooole lot of those questions apply to any Holy Ghost filled member of the church and non Holy Ghost filled as well anyway that you're SUPPOSED to be doing and that have nothing to do with spiritual gifts



I see many people talk about being filled or even baptized in the Holy Spirit.  what is the difference between being filled or baptized with the Holy Spirit and just being saved.  I have always been curious about this because it is a source of confusion for me.


----------



## Mamita (Apr 8, 2010)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I see many people talk about being filled or even baptized in the Holy Spirit.  what is the difference between being filled or baptized with the Holy Spirit and just being saved.  I have always been curious about this because it is a source of confusion for me.



it's the same to me (shrug) lol

Holy Ghost filled = saved

not Holy Ghost filled = not saved

now now converted is different, it was used to describe both once someone starts his journey after deciding to live for Christ AND after receiving the Holy Ghost

but to me saved means having been filled with the Holy Ghost


----------



## mrselle (Apr 8, 2010)

Discernment.  

My prayer partner has said on many occasions that I have a very sensitive spirit and that it is why it is difficult for me to be around a lot of people.  I can usually take one look at a person or have one conversation with someone and know what they are about.  I may not know exactly, but I can sense when something isn’t right and if I sense that then I keep my eyes and ears open.


----------



## GodsPromises (Apr 8, 2010)

That's me exactly.



mrselle said:


> Discernment.
> 
> My prayer partner has said on many occasions that I have a very sensitive spirit and that it is why it is difficult for me to be around a lot of people.  I can usually take one look at a person or have one conversation with someone and know what they are about.  I may not know exactly, but I can sense when something isn’t right and if I sense that then I keep my eyes and ears open.


----------



## Prudent1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Very interesting quiz. It pretty much lines up with who I am. Here are my top three.
1. Exhortation
2. Faith
3. Teaching


----------



## aribell (Apr 10, 2010)

mrselle said:


> Discernment.
> 
> My prayer partner has said on many occasions that I have a very sensitive spirit and that it is why it is difficult for me to be around a lot of people.  I can usually take one look at a person or have one conversation with someone and know what they are about.  I may not know exactly, but I can sense when something isn’t right and if I sense that then I keep my eyes and ears open.



This sounds a lot like my experience with the gift of discernment as well.

I didn't take the test, but I understand mine to be discernment and music.


----------



## Laela (Apr 11, 2010)

@ the bolded, are you referring to the Holy Spirit, the 'gift' we receive when we get saved?




nathansgirl1908 said:


> lol
> 
> I used to think that about myself.  But then I learned that there are so many factors that go along with spiritual gifts.  *Sometimes we operate in the gift,* we just don't know what it is called.  Sometimes we are simply not at a point in our walk where the gift is ready to be revealed.  Either way, I think everyone has a spiritual gift.
> 
> Interestingly enough though I have some confusion about another issue.  Some of the gifts that I see people list sometimes are not gifts that are listed in the Bible.  It seems as though man has started to create some spiritual gifts.  One of the gifts listed in conjunction with that quiz is the gift of poverty.  While I understand what they meant in describing the gift, I have not seen poverty listed as a spiritual gift anywhere in the Bible.  I guess I'm confused because I thought we were supposed to stick to the spiritual gifts that are listed in scripture, not create categories of our own.


----------



## Renewed1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Administration
Prophecy 
Discernment.

I've always operated in the Administration.  But lately (last year) my prophetic gift has been amplifying; so have the discernement.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 28, 2010)

Faith Discernment Wisdom and Exhortation I score 25


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jun 30, 2010)

Laela said:


> Do you know what your Spiritual Gift(s) is/are?
> 
> If you're not sure or would like to know, here's a nice link to a quick test:
> 
> ...



*
Knowledge/Faith/encouragement/writing/teaching*

*
Don't know what He wants me to do with alla dat lol *perplexed


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jun 30, 2010)

*According to the link given:*
*1. Faith / Poverty*
*2. Knowledge*
*3. Writing / Healing*
*4. Intercession*
*5. Teaching*
*I believe that prayer changes everything!*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 2, 2010)

My top ones were Helps, Administration, Faith, Giving.  I've been told I'm good at encouragement (#5)and hospitality.

I believe the helps, administration and giving.  I'm always stretching myself to help and give to others because of what I have been blessed with.

I'm the administrator of the Women's Ministry at my church and have been told I'm really good at it.  Recently I was asked to coordinate our church's anniversary dinner so I guess it must be true.

Honestly I just prayed for the Lord to reveal what my gifts were and how I could use them to best serve his people.  I know the Lord is an answerer of prayers because He open doors to utilize my gifts.


----------



## LiftedUp (Aug 19, 2014)

Discerning of Spirits


----------



## stephluv (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't know all my gifts and am not 100% on the ones I do have...don't want to take the test but will pray on it! I'm new to this


----------



## JaneBond007 (Oct 4, 2014)

Since childhood, I could pray about someone's situation and things turn around completely.  When I pray for myself....oh well  LOL.


----------



## zora (Oct 5, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> Since childhood, I could pray about someone's situation and things turn around completely.  When I pray for myself....oh well  LOL.



Alright, well add me to your prayer list.  I need to get a more work/life friendly job, get the home that I bid on, have my son more stable and have my husband act right.


----------

